# Where did everybody go



## AKMATT (Jan 29, 2008)

Karoojager's mother passed away a few months ago. I saw he had been back on the baord but have not heard. I will drop him a line.

Cheers,

AKMATT


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

This is Spatan checkin in.... Back from Namibia for a section then will be gone again at the end of the month sure all go acorrding to plan... We are all on fb as its easier to chat to everybody thats NB at any given moment... I do miss AT though... made some good friends right here.... 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Please ---- don't give up on AT! I, for one, enjoy the chatter and can even sometimes get the idea of the conversation even when in Afrikaans. Enjoyed your land in '09 and will again August 20th. This is a sub-forum I check every day, but I'm usually disappointed as there are no post.

A quick question if I may --- in what constellation is the Southern Cross?


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I check it daily, too.
I guess everyone is too busy shooting, skinning and dragging.
Wish someone would post up there latest hunting experience.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

I will be "in" from time to time .... Giving up on AT is not an option... Its great to post and see pic's of what everyones arhery lives and achievements.... 


Spatan:cocktail:
Ps I really missed you guys... :wink:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*Web Info on Southern Cross*



bbjavelina said:


> Please ---- don't give up on AT! I, for one, enjoy the chatter and can even sometimes get the idea of the conversation even when in Afrikaans. Enjoyed your land in '09 and will again August 20th. This is a sub-forum I check every day, but I'm usually disappointed as there are no post.
> 
> A quick question if I may --- in what constellation is the Southern Cross?



Hi, if you have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crux it should give you some interesting info about our most favourite star in the Southern Hemisphere. It's certainly one that I look at every single night when I take our Jack Russell puppies out to have a wee.

Where are you going in August, and for how long?

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

i check in perioidcally.nothing to post.
i hunted in march [w & s, at Tugela game ranch,Colenso],no kills.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Spatan's Lady said:


> Hi, if you have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crux it should give you some interesting info about our most favourite star in the Southern Hemisphere. It's certainly one that I look at every single night when I take our Jack Russell puppies out to have a wee.
> 
> Where are you going in August, and for how long?
> 
> Spatan's Lady :horse:


We will be with Limcroma in the Limpopo on a 14 day hunt. This being our second hunt, we felt as thought 14 days made more sense that our previous 10 days. Given the cost of the travel, why not stay longer and get more hunting for the dollar? which is not worth much anymore!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Spatan...er checkin in...:angel: hope you enjoy your hunt bbjavelina....:thumbs_up


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I am around, funny thing I don't have much time any more and only have time to check in while I am hunting. I am as we speak sitting in a hide on African Hornbill Safari's.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Since March I had a lot of bad luck, first my mother is gone in my last 10 days of holliday in S.A. This gave me a lot of work at home and very depresive thinking. The second big bad luck was the story with my teeth, at 27. of April the dentist took out all my teeth out, seven on top and also seven out of the bottom jaw. Now 10 weeks later I be able again to eat with the new teeth meat again. Since also 10 weeks I stay every free minute at a hunting cabin ( 150 Km far from my home ) to renovate this house in the forest. It is a lot of work to build 12 volt electric power and flowing water from a spring. I saw a lot of boars and deers there, but had not enough time to hunt them.

Sorry for my long abstinence

Groete uit Duitsland


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Frank, you done with the cabin.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Hi Frank, you done with the cabin.


Yes Bossie, by my work I have every time Jamany as my idol in the head. This cabin is a small one 4,5 meter by 5,5 meter. Some poikie koos I had there with good things inside ( every time first the onions !!!!!)
Pictures later this evening

I miss you all soooooo !!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here are the kitchen part, in the next couple of weekends I must build some drawer and doors for the cupboard.
The light is in LED technic and need 10 Watt.










This is the washstand, behind the mirror ( folding ) is the water boiler.










As a toilet I must use a chemo toilet, I can not use a ditch because the ground is rocky.



















This is a view at the 90 X 90 cm shower, I hope to get in 3 weeks the ordered special glass door.
Also in the shower room I use the LED technic for the light, this are 7 lamps with 1,2 Watt each.
As a water pump I use a 12 Volt Flowjet with 11 liter per minute and 3,4 Atü.
The boiler is a 17 KW propan gas boiler and work fantastic.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Looks as though you've done a fine job. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

This looks very good indeed Frank. Very refined;-) I will have to come visit to see.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> This looks very good indeed Frank. Very refined;-) I will have to come visit to see.


You are every time welcome Bossie, as you know " my huis wees jou huis "


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I know, dankie mater. I need to send you a photo of the German Kinetic XL's you sent me. I forgot it at African Hornbill Safari's. Coenie is going hunting there this weekend and if he remembers he will bring it along. I shot a Blouwildebeest with it. It bent it like a banana


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Frank.... So sorry to here about your bad luck... I think we are all taking strain in one way or another.... Great to hear you got a project that makes you happy... Stay safe my friend...all will be well soon.... Maybe we meet in Namibia and do some Tiger fishing and a little hunting so time.... I am doing a similar thing there as you are doing with your cabin... Take good care my friend.


Spatan :cocktail: 

Ps "Vas Byt, alles sal reg kom".....


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for the good words Lloyd,you are right, this project destroy the bad feeling inside and mourning my mother.
Seems you project in Deutsch Süd West is also a nice one, hope to see more pictures here soon.

P.S. " alles wees goed "


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I am back here got all my thingsup and going again Hallo to all again


----------

